
Why I stopped wearing a bike helmet - lneves
https://cyclingtips.com/2018/11/commentary-why-i-stopped-wearing-a-bike-helmet/
======
zeveb
The disclaimer at the beginning of the article, and the tone of the article
itself, reveal how _religious_ — as opposed to evidence-based — the helmet
issue is. People who advocate them firmly believe themselves to be on the side
of righteousness, no matter what the numbers might say.

I'm reminded of suburbanites who think that safety is assured by keeping
pedestrians out of their neighbourhoods, when it fact it's the exact opposite:
every pedestrian is another set of eyes that criminals don't want to be seen
by. But facts and figured can't persuade when emotion rules.

